# Marathon Abzocke in Willingen



## kettenlutscher (6. Juni 2006)

Der Veranstalter UPSOLUTMV und BIKE haben jetzt den Höhepunkt der Abzocke erreicht.

Dass die Marathonteilnehmer mit 40 EUR Startgebühr (bzw 50 EUR bei Nachmeldung) erleichtert wurden ist nix neues, das wurde hier schon sehr oft diskutiert. Dieses Jahr hat aber der Teilnehmer nix in der Startertüte vorgefunden außer einem echt billigem T-Mobile Schlüsselband.

Hinzu kommt sehr schlechte Verpflegung an der Strecke, sowie eine mangelhafte Streckensicherung.

So richtig frech wurde aber der Veranstalter bei den Profifahrern, Willingen wurde bei der UCI als ein XCM C2 Rennen gemeldet, so das viele Profis angelockt wurden um Punkte zu fahren. 

So wurde direkt vor dem Rennen von einem UCI Mann gesagt, das die lange Runde ein C2 Rennen ist, und dass es entsprechend der Regularien der UCI Punkte und Preisgelder bis Platz 15 gibt, so gingen viele Fahrer auf die Lange Distanz. 

Und jetzt der Brüller:
Nach der Siegerehrung weigerte sich UpsolutMV die Preisgelder für die Plätze 4-15 auszuzahlen! Erst nach einer Stunde hitzigen Diskusionen und Protesten der Fahrer haben die Profis Ihre Preisgelder bekommen.

Normalerweise muß sich doch der Veranstalter an die UCI Regeln halten wenn er ein Rennen mit UCI Status anmeldet, und in Willingen wurden alle Regeln einfach mal so übergangen...

z.B.: Dürfen alle Lizenzfahrer bei einem UCI Rennen aus dem ersten Startblock starten, in Willingen wurden sogar Lizenzfahrer mit Worldcuppunkten in B und D Block gesteckt.

Außerdem müsste der Veranstalter getrennte Wertungen für Hobby und Lizenzufahrer machen...

Upsolut wollte aber scheinbar den UCI Status der Marathon Serie bekommen, um noch mehr Teilnehmer zu locken und noch mehr Startgelder zu kassieren, ignorierte aber bewusst die UCI Regeln um die Ausgaben nicht zu erhöhen. 

Zumindest weiß ich welchen Marathon ich nächstes Jahr NICHT fahren werde...


----------



## kitor (6. Juni 2006)

Upsolut ist sowieso das Letzte, nicht nur was Preisgestaltung angeht. 

Beim Holstencityman Triathlon in Hamburg, der jedes Jahr stattfindet steigt auch jedes!!!! Jahr die StartgebÃ¼hr auf 59,90 â¬!!!! in diesem Jahr fÃ¼r die Kurzdistanz! Olympische sogar 69,90â¬!!!

Inzwischen ist nichtmal mehr ein Finisher T-Shirt dabei, was in den letzten Jahre immer noch umsonst ausgeteilt wurde. Das kostet sage und schreibe 14,90â¬ extra !! 

Das bedeutet eine Preissteigerung in einem Jahr von ca 20,-â¬ und das bei sinkendem Leistungskatalog.

Schwimmbrille gibtÂ´s auch nicht mehr. DafÃ¼r kann man aber in der merchandising area einen supergÃ¼nstigen Neoprenanzug fÃ¼r nur 199,-â¬ kaufen...

Aber sowas geht auch nur in D, wo sich keiner aufregt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaPhreak (6. Juni 2006)

Doch, ich!


----------



## Adrenalino (6. Juni 2006)

Also, ich fahre in Willingen seit 6 Jahren mit, bin alle Distanzen schon gefahren. Von mangelhafter Streckensicherung hab ich nix bemerkt, die standen alle da wo sie schon seit Jahren stehen! Auch wurde man - bis kurz vor dem Ziel aber das kann ja mal passieren - rechtzeitig und durch genügend Streckenposten auf Abzweige aufmerksam gemacht.

Verpflegung? Alles da, Wasser, Iso, Bananen, Äpfel, Riegel.....was braucht man denn sonst noch bei nem Rennen? Belegte Brötchen, Schnittchen, Kekse oder wie?  Ist nur als Spaß gemeint, o.k?

In meiner Startertüte war noch ne Trinkflasche, kann ich immer gebrauchen.

Startgeld? Hab im Februar 35 Euro bezahlt. Kellerwald hat mich mit Nachmeldung 40 gekostet ( und dafür gabs eiskalte Duschen und lausige Zielverpflegung ) und Frammersbach in 2 Wochen verlangt 45 Taler. Wie schon gesagt, wurde oft diskutiert und muss letzten Endes jeder selbst entscheiden. Wäre Frammersbach nicht bei mir um die Ecke und ich deswegen Übernachtung usw sparen würde ich es boykottieren.

Was die Preisgelder angeht, das ist natürlich ein Ding. Aber Upsolut hat sich bisher bei den Preisgeldern immer korrekt verhalten daß ich mir die Sache nicht ganz erklären kann. Vielleicht gab es Unstimmigkeiten zw. UCI und Upsolut oder sonstwem......immer schwierig die Sache von außen zu beurteilen. 

Was die Startblöcke betrifft : o.k, auf der einen Seite natürlich organisatorisch dumm gelaufen, andererseits erwarte ich von einem Profi daß er schnell genug ist auch von weiter hinten sich entsprechend vorarbeiten zu können! Das ist selbst mir bei manchen Maras gelungen......ich konnte mich dann nur nicht lange genug vorne halten sobald die Profis richtig Gas gegeben haben   

Meine ganz persönliche Meinung ist : alle gemeinsam starten ohne Bevorzugung! Wie gesagt, die Profis sollten schnell genug sein um nach vorne zu kommen. Wer zuerst kommt mahlt zuerst.


----------



## checky (6. Juni 2006)

Na wenn das nicht mal extrem ärgerlich für die Betroffenen ist.

Ich habe für mich schon früher entschieden, dass ich deren Veranstaltungen nicht mehr mitfinanziere & wie ich seit dem jedes Jahr lesen kann habe ich richtig gehandelt.

Der genannte Veranstalter zockte nur noch ab & die Strecken wurden immer jämmerlicher & Familienfreundlicher. Würde mich nicht wundern wenn bald mit Hollandfietsen & Anhängern gestartet würde.
In z.B. unseren Nachbarländern bekommt man mehr Leistung (elektronische Zeitnahme, Finishershirt..), bessere Organisation (ordentliche Verpflegung & noch gefüllte Verpflegungen zum Ende des Rennens, technischer Support an der Strecke ... ) & Strecken die die Bezeichnung MTB-Strecke verdienen für ~ die Hälfte des Geldes.

In meinen Augen sind diese Festivals (Willingen, Riva) nur noch Poserveranstaltungen, da der Informative Gehalt schon seit Jahren stagniert & die Wettkämpfe mehr & mehr nach Werbewirksamkeit & wirtschaftlichkeit als nach sportlichen Gesichtspunkten abgehalten werden.
Von Sportlern für Sportler war früher mal, heute ist es ganz klar:
von sich händereibenden Kaufleuten für Sportler.


----------



## kettenlutscher (6. Juni 2006)

Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> In meiner Startertüte war noch ne Trinkflasche, kann ich immer gebrauchen.



Eine leere Trinkflasche, das ist natürlich sehr spendabel ...  in Frammersbach, Offenburg, Neustadt usw.. bekommt man an den Verpflegungsstellen fertig befüllte Trinkflaschen, so viele man braucht und teilweise sogar nach Wunsch: ISO, Wasser oder Kohlenhydrate (Offenburg)


----------



## Catsoft (6. Juni 2006)

Jo,
insbesondere die "Entschärfung" der Kurse in den letzten Jahren gehen mir auf den Sa**. Die Preisdiskussion haben wir hier ja schon oft genug geführt, die Entschärfung und teilweise Verkürzung der Kurse finde ich nicht gut. Bestes Beispiel ist der Marathon in Riva. In den 90zigern waren das echte Männerkurse mit dem Adrenalina Downhill am Ende  oder der Bocca de Fobia   Heute bekommst du für mehr Geld weniger. das hat aber auch was mit den Profis zu tun. Denen kannst du halt nicht mehr am 1. Mai über 4000 Hm vorsetzen...  Statt dessen gibt 80 Km "Marathons"


----------



## Röttger (6. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

ich bin von Upsolut und würde gerne ein paar Punkte klarstellen bevor hier wieder diese Abzocke-Diskussion mit vielen falschen Behauptungen fortgeführt wird, da wir vor Ort sehr positive Kritiken erhalten haben.

Thema Preis:
Über einen Zeitraum von ca. 3 Monaten konnte man sich für 35,00 Euro für den Marathon anmelden, dann bis ca. zwei Wochen vorher für 40,00 Euro, erst am Ende für 50,00 Euro.

Was war z.B. inkludiert?
Pasta Party satt mit Vorführung des Kultfilms "The Roam" am Vortag des Marathon, Nudeln als Zielverpflegung neben Kuchen bzw. Obsttaschen, natürlich Bananen, Riegel, Wasser und Isodrinks etc. Auf der Strecke Bananen, Riegel, Getränke, Orangen, Äpfel, Kuchen auf der letzten Station der großen Runde. 
Sonntag ab 15.00 Eintritt auf die eine der größten Expos der Welt, Montag ganztägig. 
Freier Eintritt auf die World Cup-Party im Brauhaus, u.a. mit Steve Peat, Cedric Gracia und vielen anderen World Cup-Fahrern, sonst 5,00 Euro. 
Elektronisches Timing per Transpondersystem von MIKA TIMING.
240 Streckenposten, 50 Personen Rettungsdienst von Bergwacht/DRK, zusätzlich Upsolut MV Resuce mit 6 Personen. 40 Personen von der Polizei für die Sicherung der Straßenkreuzungen.

Anspruch der Strecken?
Die Strecken waren anspruchsvoller als in den Vorjahren, hatten eine ganze Reihe von Veränderungen, die sowohl technisch als auch konditionell den konstruktiven Kritiken der Vorjahre Rechnung getragen haben, sie gelten als anspruchsvoll und abwechslungsreich, für nicht so ambitionierte Fahrer haben wir eine vierte Strecke, die Lütte, mit ins Programm genommen. 
Die große Runde ist übrigens nicht 80 km lang, sondern hat 130 km mit deutlich über 3.000 Höhenmetern, also ein knackiger Marathon, den sich bei schwierigen Bedingungen in diesem Jahr nur knapp 150 Fahrer zugetraut haben.

Preisgelder Top-Plazierte?
Es stimmt, dass wir in dem Glauben waren, das Preisgelder nur für das Podium den Regularien entsprechen würden. Diesen Fehler haben wir eingesehen,
die Preisgelder für Top 15 bzw. Top 10 ausbezahlt und uns bei den Fahrern für das Mißverständnis entschuldigt.

Expo und Tech Area Profiteams?
Es waren insgesamt ca. 145 Aussteller und 50 Tech Teams, die den UCI MTB World Cup fahren. Aufgrund einer Umstrukturierung ist die Messe deutlich besser und übersichtlicher aufgebaut worden, dadurch wurden Gänge verbreitert, Eingangssituationen verbessert und eine wesentlich bessere Atmosphäre als in den Vorjahren geschaffen. 

Fahrraddiebstahl?
Wir haben von Freitag - Montag den T-Mobile Park Fermé angeboten, wo jeder auf einer Fläche von 100 qm kostenlos sein MTB von morgens bis abends eingezäunt und von Security bewacht, einstellen konnte. 
Dort ist kein Rad geklaut worden.
Außerdem ist die Polizei mit einer erheblichen Anzahl von Zivilpolizisten auf und um die Expo unterwegs und hat immerhin fünf Fahrraddiebe noch bei der Ausfahrt aus Willingen gestellt und verhaftet sowie alle in deren Besitz befindlichen Bikes noch am Folgetag wieder an die Eigentümer zurückgeben können.

Händereibende Kaufleute?
Nahezu ausnahmslos arbeiten bei Upsolut Leute, die Sport in allen Facetten betreiben oder betrieben haben und sich den Sportlern verpflichtet fühlen.

Übrigens hat heute morgen in Willingen die Sonne geschienen und bis zum Wochenende sollen es fast 30 Grad werden. Leider ein paar Tage zu spät.

Mit vielen Grüßen
Röttger (aus der Presseabteilung von Upsolut MV)


----------



## Adrenalino (6. Juni 2006)

kettenlutscher schrieb:
			
		

> Eine leere Trinkflasche, das ist natürlich sehr spendabel



O.k, war ja nicht so gemeint........spendabel ist natürlich was anderes. Anererseits : ich brauche kein Trikot wie in Frammersbach sondern lieber ohne und dann billigeres Startgeld. 

Die fertig befüllten Trinkflaschen sind natürlich klasse, leider gibt es aber immer noch Maras bei denen man gar nix angereicht bekommt sondern sich Verpflegung und Trinken selbst nehmen muss. Das war in Willingen nicht der Fall sondern hat - meiner Meinung nach - gut geklappt, da standen genug Leute die einem alles angereicht haben.



> die Entschärfung und teilweise Verkürzung der Kurse finde ich nicht gut.



Das hat glaube ich damit zu tun daß Maras mittlerweile bei den MTB`ern "Volkssport" geworden ist und die Veranstalter mit entschärften Kursen versuchen, auch "Otto Normalbiker" ranzuziehen. Das ist natürlich sehr schade - ach war des schee als es in Riva noch übern Tremalzo und ins Trailparadies oberhalb von Pietramurata ging  



> Statt dessen gibt 80 Km "Marathons"



Wann fängt bei dir ein Marathon an?


----------



## Col. Kurtz (6. Juni 2006)

@RÃ¶ttger: wie wÃ¤rs mal mit einem paket fÃ¼r lizenzfahrer? einfach nur das nÃ¶tigste: zeitnahme, unspektakulÃ¤re aber sinninge verpflegung, anspruchsvolle, gut abgesicherte strecke; fertig.


...ich muss ab und zu auch dran denken, dass ich 90min-CC-rennen fÃ¼r 10â¬ kriege. wieso kostet mich eine stunde mehr(mittelstrecke) gleich das 5-fache?


----------



## Catsoft (6. Juni 2006)

RÃ¶ttger schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin von Upsolut und wÃ¼rde gerne ein paar Punkte klarstellen bevor hier wieder diese Abzocke-Diskussion mit vielen falschen Behauptungen fortgefÃ¼hrt wird, da wir vor Ort sehr positive Kritiken erhalten haben.
> 
> ...


Moin RÃ¶ttger!

Schon, dass hier jemand vom veranstalter mitliest. ICH hatte die Preise nicht kritisiert, ICH finde die Preise fÃ¼r die Voranmeldung angemesen, die NachmeldegebÃ¼r vieleicht etwas happig, aber das muÃ jeder selber entscheiden. Das es anderswo gÃ¼nstiger geht mag auch dem getriebenen Aufwand fÃ¼r Absperrungen usw. geschuldet sein. MIR ist ein 50 Euro Marathon mit guter Absperrung und Sicherung durch Helfer und Sanis lieber als ein 15,-- tacken Ding ohne Sicherung, insofern bin ich voll auf deiner Seite.




			
				RÃ¶ttger schrieb:
			
		

> Sonntag ab 15.00 Eintritt auf die eine der grÃ¶Ãten Expos der Welt, Montag ganztÃ¤gig.
> Freier Eintritt auf die World Cup-Party im Brauhaus, u.a. mit Steve Peat, Cedric Gracia und vielen anderen World Cup-Fahrern, sonst 5,00 Euro.


War bei Surffestival in Torbole fÃ¼r lau  



			
				RÃ¶ttger schrieb:
			
		

> Anspruch der Strecken?
> Die Strecken waren anspruchsvoller als in den Vorjahren, hatten eine ganze Reihe von VerÃ¤nderungen, die sowohl technisch als auch konditionell den konstruktiven Kritiken der Vorjahre Rechnung getragen haben, sie gelten als anspruchsvoll und abwechslungsreich, fÃ¼r nicht so ambitionierte Fahrer haben wir eine vierte Strecke, die LÃ¼tte, mit ins Programm genommen.
> Die groÃe Runde ist Ã¼brigens nicht 80 km lang, sondern hat 130 km mit deutlich Ã¼ber 3.000 HÃ¶henmetern, also ein knackiger Marathon, den sich bei schwierigen Bedingungen in diesem Jahr nur knapp 150 Fahrer zugetraut haben.



Die Kritik meines ersten Beitrages betraf diesen Punkt. Es ist fÃ¼r den Veranstalter wirklich schwierig die Streckenauswahl zu treffen. In den letzten wenigen Jahren seid MA auch fÃ¼r die Teams immer interessanter wird, stelle ich bei einigen Marathons eine "VerwÃ¤sserung" der Strecke fest. Das ging nicht gegen Willingen, da war die Strecke schon immer eher mau  Ist halt ein Mittelgebirge... In Riva ist die Strecke 2005 aber wohl doch tatsÃ¤chlich fÃ¼r die UCI verkÃ¼rzt worden. Da waren Ã¼brigens auf der Langstrecke frÃ¼her mal so um die 30 Fahrer im Ziel und die haben geflucht wie die Rohrspatzen  
Hoffe dieser Trend ist mittlerweile gestoppt und ich bin auf die Berichte der neuen Strecke beim Dolomiti gespannt. Nicht das diese jetzt auch noch entschÃ¤rft wird.

Wie schwer die Streckenfindung fÃ¼r alle ist habe ich gerade wieder betrachtet. Die letzte Etappe der TAC soll Ã¼ber den 117er gehen (Extrema-Strecke). Hab mir meine letzte Abfahrt mal angesehen und war erschrocken. Wirklich schwierig (S-4 Stellen) und ich sage voraus, dass 75% des Feldes im oberen Teil schieben werden, alleine schon weil die Kehren im Verkehr zu eng sind. . Aber was sind die Alternativen? Tunnelabfahrt und dann ab Vesio StraÃe? Auch nicht ungefÃ¤hrlich mit 70 Sachen im Lagoverkehr und irgendwie nicht besonders spannend.  Der im Moser angegebene Alternativsentiero 101? Da sieht der Einstieg auch nicht sehr viel versprechend aus  Die beste Abfahrt ist und bleib der Rocchetta nach Riva 

So, genug gelabertâ¦


Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BaSiS (6. Juni 2006)

na Lukas , nicht aufregen 
bei dem Veranstalter sieht mich z.B. keiner mehr - da hab ich genauso lang gebraucht wie Du 
und das reglement ist generell nur fuer die Fahrer einzuhalten , Marathonveranstalter zimmern sich eh ihr eigenes zurecht 
denn Marathons sind schliesslich zum Kasse machen und fuer sinst gar nix


----------



## 4XRacerPB (6. Juni 2006)

offtopic:
mich wÃ¼rde mal interressieren wofÃ¼r die 8 â¬ eintritt waren pro tag damit ich auf der expo mein geld ausgeben durfte...
 bei anderen veranstaltungen geht das auch ohne...


----------



## zastafari (6. Juni 2006)

...waren bei dem Geld wenigstens oben-ohne-Radwasch-Girls drin...??


----------



## kettenlutscher (6. Juni 2006)

Noch zwei Nachträge zu Willingen 2006: 

1)
Die Siegerehrung fand auf dem Expogelände statt. Als die Marathonfahrer nach dem Duschen in normaler warmer Bekleidung um 12:30 Uhr zur Siegerehrung der kleinen Runde wollten, wurden sie von den Gorillas am Eingang aufgehalten weil sie kein Bändchen hatten... 
Sollen etwa die mitgereisten Angehörigen etwa Eintritt zahlen um die Sieger auf dem Podest zu sehen ??? Nur wer zahlt darf klatschen oder wie ??

2)
Blöd für die Teilnehmer die sich das tolle Willingen T-Shirt bei der Voranmeldung gesichert haben und dafür 10,- EUR blechen mußten. Pünktlich zum Startschluß des Marathons sank der Preis plötzlich und man konnte man das T-Shirt für 5,- EUR kaufen...


----------



## Wave (6. Juni 2006)

Willingen halt...


----------



## HB76 (6. Juni 2006)

ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kettenlutscher (6. Juni 2006)

Röttger schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ..Es stimmt, dass wir in dem Glauben waren, das Preisgelder nur für das Podium den Regularien entsprechen würden.
> 
> ..Nahezu ausnahmslos arbeiten bei Upsolut Leute, die Sport in allen Facetten betreiben oder betrieben haben und sich den Sportlern verpflichtet fühlen...



Hallo Herr Röttger,

mich würde es Interessieren wieso ein Veranstalter, der schon Worldcup usw.. veranstaltet hat das UCI Regelwerk angeblich nicht kennt ??

Die Startblockregelung für ein UCI Rennen kennen Sie spätestens ab Riva WC 2005.

So würde ich mich über eine Erklärung freuen, warum Sie Lizenzfahrer mit Worldcup Punkten in den B, C oder sogar in den 30min startverzögerten D Block stecken wollen mit der Begründung alle Nachmelder kommen in D...


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (7. Juni 2006)

> Zitat von *Röttger*Die Strecken waren anspruchsvoller als in den Vorjahren, hatten eine ganze Reihe von Veränderungen, die sowohl technisch als auch konditionell den konstruktiven Kritiken der Vorjahre Rechnung getragen haben, sie gelten als anspruchsvoll und abwechslungsreich



 
Herr Röttger beim besten willen, bei der Kleinen Runde habe ich keine veränderung zum Vorjahr feststellen können, und ich weiß nicht bei welchen anbitionierten Marathonfahrer die Mittlere als Technisch oder Konditionell Anspruchsvoll gelten soll. Von einen Profi ganz abgesehen.
(Ich persöhnlich bin auf einer Anspruchsvollen Strecke selten 68 Kmh Topspeed gefahren)

Anscheinend wird der Begriff "Abwechslungsreich" auch von jeden Persönlich anders definiert. Die einzige Abwechslungin Willingen bestand aus: Von der Straße auf Forstautobahnen und Schotterstraßen wechseln und zurück.
Da gibt es für mich einige andere Veranstaltungen die dem Faktor Abwechslungsreich eher gerecht werden.

Ich meine ich fahre den Marathon gerne und habe da nix daran auszusetzen, aber mann kann doch nicht allen ernstes von Technisch anspruchsvoll und/oder Abwechslungsreich reden.


----------



## checky (7. Juni 2006)

Röttger schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin von Upsolut und würde gerne


Klasse das sich jemand mal direkt zu Wort meldet.



			
				Röttger schrieb:
			
		

> Thema Preis:
> Über einen Zeitraum von ca. 3 Monaten konnte man sich für 35,00 Euro für den Marathon anmelden, dann bis ca. zwei Wochen vorher für 40,00 Euro, erst am Ende für 50,00 Euro.


Wie ist diese immense Preiserhöhung gerechtfertigt ? Einfach weil es Andere auch so machen, oder weil es tatsächlich enorme Mehrarbeit bedeutet 



			
				Röttger schrieb:
			
		

> Was war z.B. inkludiert?
> Pasta Party satt mit Vorführung des Kultfilms "The Roam" am Vortag des Marathon, Nudeln als Zielverpflegung neben Kuchen bzw. Obsttaschen, natürlich Bananen, Riegel, Wasser und Isodrinks etc. Auf der Strecke Bananen, Riegel, Getränke, Orangen, Äpfel, Kuchen auf der letzten Station der großen Runde.
> Sonntag ab 15.00 Eintritt auf die eine der größten Expos der Welt, Montag ganztägig.
> Freier Eintritt auf die World Cup-Party im Brauhaus, u.a. mit Steve Peat, Cedric Gracia und vielen anderen World Cup-Fahrern, sonst 5,00 Euro.
> ...


Ist schonmal dran gedacht worden, dass die meisten z.B. Marathonteilnehmer auf einige der tollen includes gerne verzichten können & würden ? Aber was Frage ich:  natürlich ist das Bedacht ...  (Bei Audi bekommt man auch keine beheizten Wischerdüsen einzeln, da muß man dann auch das ganze "Winterpacket" kaufen).



			
				Röttger schrieb:
			
		

> Anspruch der Strecken?
> Die Strecken waren anspruchsvoller als in den Vorjahren, hatten eine ganze Reihe von Veränderungen, die sowohl technisch als auch konditionell den konstruktiven Kritiken der Vorjahre Rechnung getragen haben, sie gelten als anspruchsvoll und abwechslungsreich,


Zugegebenermaßen kenne ich die aktuelle Strecke nicht, aber mich würde mal interessieren wer so eine Streckenführung (auch früher schon) als anspruchsvoll abstempelt (vermutlich die Bike). Imho machen es auch nicht wirklich die gesammelten hm, sondern vielmehr der technische Anspruch & der zumindest war in Willingen in der Vergangenheit auf einem ganz miesen & jämmerlichen Niveau. Das hat auch rein garnix mit Mittelgebirge zu tun oder nicht. Schaut & fahrt mal Marathons in Belgien, z.B. in den Ardennen. Kleine Berge & trotzdem hochanspruchsvolle Strecken mit sehr hohem Singletrailanteil & nicht dieses langweilige Forstautobahngeballer wie es hierzulande üblich ist. Dort könnt Ihr als Veranstalter noch sehr viel lernen.




> Expo und Tech Area Profiteams?
> Es waren insgesamt ca. 145 Aussteller und 50 Tech Teams, die den UCI MTB World Cup fahren. Aufgrund einer Umstrukturierung ist die Messe deutlich besser und übersichtlicher aufgebaut worden, dadurch wurden Gänge verbreitert, Eingangssituationen verbessert und eine wesentlich bessere Atmosphäre als in den Vorjahren geschaffen.


1: wer will diese Pseudomesse überhaupt (ich schätze Marktforschung würde ernüchterndes zutage bringen) ?
2: andere Veranstalter zeigen, dass eine ähnliche "Messe" auch ohne Eintrittsgelder, quasi von ganz alleine entsteht  Auf XC Rennen in Holland oder Belgien ist fast jedesmal so ein Trubel rund um die Strecke (zugegebenermaßen nicht mit diesen Ausmaßen) & dort kostet es niemanden garnichts sich dort aufzuhalten.




			
				Röttger schrieb:
			
		

> Händereibende Kaufleute?
> Nahezu ausnahmslos arbeiten bei Upsolut Leute, die Sport in allen Facetten betreiben oder betrieben haben und sich den Sportlern verpflichtet fühlen.


Warum dann dieser extrem übertriebene Kommerz an dem kein Weg vorbei geht ausser eine solche Veranstaltung gänzlich auszulassen ?


----------



## Adrenalino (7. Juni 2006)

Also, was die Streckenführung angeht muss ich den Veranstalter mal etwas in Schutz nehmen, es ist nämlich so, daß man als Veranstalter meistens nicht die Strecke genehmigt bekommt die man sich gerne wünscht ( also die Verbindung von anspruchsvollen Singletrails mit ebenfalls anspruchsvollen Waldwegspassagen und einigen Forstwegen zum Erholen bzw. Tempo machen ).
Ich hab mich diesbezügl. mal mit dem Besitzer des Hotels unterhalten in dem ich jedes mal wenn ich in Willingen bin wohne.
Der hat mir gesagt - kann mich nur auf diese Aussage stützen - daß viele Waldabschnitte im Upland&Sauerland in Privatbesitz sind und diese Besitzer dem Biken wenig bis gar nicht aufgeschlossen sind! Da siehts dann schlecht aus was die Streckenführung angeht, und ich bin mir sicher daß es im Upland%Sauerland genügend Singletrails gibt. Schade.

ich hab das schon in anderen Threads erwähnt : Genehmigungen der Forstbehörde, Umweltamt, Ordnungsamt, usw usw usw......da kann man manchmal echt verzweifeln.

Wenn dann so wie bei uns im Taunus noch Weltkulturerbe wie der Limes und die dazugehörigen Kastelle & Türme dazukommen wirds fast unmöglich. Da kann ich nur vor den Eppsteiner Organisatoren den Hut ziehen die es trotz Verbote wieder geschafft haben ne einigermaßen Marathon - taugliche Strecke hinzubekommen - wenn auch jetzt mehrere Runden gefahren werden müssen.
Bin mir aber sicher daß es da wieder welche gibt die daran was auszusetzen haben.
Vielleicht sollten die mal nen Marathon organisieren........viel Spaß dabei.


----------



## mbt (7. Juni 2006)

Weiß einer wo man die Bilder vom Marathon und vom Freeriderennen sehen kann auf der Homepage von Bike-Willingen sind ja nur wenige Bilder zusehen und leider genau die wo ich nicht drauf bin ! Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe Gruß Mario


----------



## Molly (7. Juni 2006)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2743045#post2743045
Vlt hier?


----------



## kettenlutscher (7. Juni 2006)

Röttger schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin von Upsolut und würde gerne ein paar Punkte klarstellen bevor hier wieder diese Abzocke-Diskussion mit vielen falschen Behauptungen fortgeführt wird, da wir vor Ort sehr positive Kritiken erhalten haben.



Lieber Herr Röttger:

Da ist mir noch was eingefallen zum Thema Bauernfängerei was sie hier klarstellen sollten:

Bei der Onlineanmeldung und bei dem PDF Anmeldeformular zum Ausdrucken, gab es ein Feld: "KOMBIWERTUNG Riva und Willingen "
Wo ist nun diese Kombiwertung ????
Es gibt gar keine !! Lustigerweise verschwand dieses Feld auf den Nachmeldeformularen in Willingen... 

Diente es etwa dazu, dass die Frühanmelder in dem Glauben einer Kombi- oder Serienwertung wie vor 3 Jahren sich sofort für beide Rennen anmelden?
Oder ist Feld zum Ankreuzen der Kombiwertung dummerweise zufällig aufs Formular gerutscht und keiner der Mitarbeiter hat es gemerkt?


----------



## Stift (7. Juni 2006)

Hallo Zusammen!

Gebe Adrenalino Recht!

Es ist unglaublich schwer so große Veranstaltungen genemigt zu bekommen!
Und die Versorgung vom Veranstalter, das MV Rescure Team und und und...Hut ab!!!
Woanders ist man am A..... wenn was passiert oder die Strecke ist falsch abgesteckt oder die Zeitnahme ist nicht nicht zuverlässig....

Und wenn man kein Bock hat auf die "leichte" Strecke und die Expo hat, kann man immerhin auch Zuhause bleiben oder woanders Rennen fahren.

Aber im Nachhinein meckern ist immer viel leichter!!!!  

Ich hatte jedenfalls ein schönes Wochenende!!!

Viele Grüße,
Stift


----------



## pmbarney (7. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

ich wollte zwar meinen ersten Beitrag nicht in dieser Form verfassen aber ich kann euch echt nicht verstehen!

Meine Zeiten waren vor 15 Jahren und da gab es nur CC und DH. Von Marathon war da noch garnicht die Rede. Allerdings merkte man das die CC lÃ¤nger wurden und nicht mehr so technisch anspruchsvoll wurden.

Nach vielen Jahren Couch-Potato hab ich in den letzen zwei Jahren mit Laufen begonnen und seit diesem Jahr wieder MTB.

@All die die das Thema "anspruchsvoll" haben:
129 km mit 3500 HM als nicht anspruchsvoll zu bezeichnen? Jungs da kann ich euch nicht ganz folgen. Warum fahren dann nur 150 diese Runde? Ein Marathon ist, wenn ich es mit dem Laufen vergleiche, nicht (bis auf wenige Ausnahmen) technisch anspruchsvoll sondern auf Ausdauer ausgelegt und die wird bei der Distanz und den HM durchaus gefordert. Ihr konntet dazu auch bereits Meinungen aus den Vorjahren lesen und euch Ã¼berlegen ob die Strecke zu leicht ist.

Als gebÃ¼rtiger SauerlÃ¤nder kann ich es bestÃ¤tigen, das fast die gesamte Strecke die Ã¼ber die kleine Strecke hinaus geht in Privatbesitz ist und die Waldbesitzer den Bikern nicht besonders gesonnen sind. Also eher ein "no go" zu Single Trails.


@checky: die einzig richtige wahl fÃ¼r Dich fern zu bleiben

@RÃ¶ttger: ich finde Deine Reaktion positiv. Vieleicht solltes Du auch mal dazu schreiben das die GebÃ¼hren fÃ¼r Messe, Marathonteilnahme... garnicht ausreichen um eine solche Veranstaltung zu finanzieren. Ohne zusÃ¤tzliche Sponsoren geht das garnicht! Ich kann allerdings nicht verstehen das Ihr die UCI Regeln nicht kennt!

@Col. Kurtz: Spielgelt Deine Frage an RÃ¶ttger nicht genau das Marathonpaket wieder? Gut der Messeeintritt war mit drinn aber ohne den kommst Du nicht aufs GelÃ¤nde! Fahr die lange Tour und bei Voranmeldung zahlst Du 35 â¬. Wenn Du 5:45 Stunden unterwegs bist hast Du das gleiche bezahlt!


@4XRacerPB: Ich war noch nicht auf anderen Bikemessen aber was bekommst Du fÃ¼r 10 â¬ auf der IFMA? In Willingen hattest Du z.B. die MÃ¶glichkeit von allen Herstellern Bikes zu testen. Diese Vielfalt wird wohl kaum ein HÃ¤ndler haben.

@Kettenlutscher: Ob bei der Siegerehrung jemand fehlte kann ich nicht sagen aber was soll die Security Deiner Meinung nach machen? Du glaubst garnicht mit welcher Fantasie Leute versuchen auf die Messe zu kommen oder versuchen sich durchzumogeln. Die haben einfach die Anweisung nur die Personen reinzulassen die ein entsprechendes BÃ¤ndchen haben und halten sich daran. Vollkommen korrekt! Das sollte jedem Teilnehmer vorher bewusst gewesen sein! 

@checky: Durch die PreiserhÃ¶hung versucht ein Veranstalter zu erreichen mÃ¶glichst frÃ¼h zu wissen wieviel Teilnehmer zu erwarten sind damit ausreichend Raum, Personal etc. geplant werden kann.


Ansonsten schliesse ich mich der Meinung von Adrenalino an!

Viele GrÃ¼sse

Peter


----------



## Silent (7. Juni 2006)

Stift schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist unglaublich schwer so große Veranstaltungen genemigt zu bekommen!


Blödsinn.
Die BIKE erkauft sich doch sonst auch immer alles. So auch beim Festival am Gardasee.
Wenn sie gewollt hätten, wäre sicher eine ansprechende Strecke zustande gekommen. Hätte vielleicht etwas mehr gekostet, und das waren sie nicht gewillt zu zahlen.

Also immer schon kassieren und die Leute für blöd verkaufen.

Passt doch ins Bild der gesamten Berichterstattung seitens der BILDBIKE.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silent (7. Juni 2006)

pmbarney schrieb:
			
		

> @All die die das Thema "anspruchsvoll" haben:
> 129 km mit 3500 HM als nicht anspruchsvoll zu bezeichnen? Jungs da kann ich euch nicht ganz folgen. Warum fahren dann nur 150 diese Runde? Ein Marathon ist, wenn ich es mit dem Laufen vergleiche, nicht (bis auf wenige Ausnahmen) technisch anspruchsvoll sondern auf Ausdauer ausgelegt und die wird bei der Distanz und den HM durchaus gefordert. Ihr konntet dazu auch bereits Meinungen aus den Vorjahren lesen und euch überlegen ob die Strecke zu leicht ist.


Na super  
Fährst du MTB oder Rennrad?

Zum Biken gehört nunmal ein gewisser technischer Anspruch.
Ansonsten kann man auch auf der Straße die 130 km mit den entsprechenden Höhenmetern fahren.

Alles schreit immer nach Trails und es wird gemeckert wenn irgendwo ein Gesetz erlassen wird wo biken nur noch auf Forstautobahnen erlaubt ist.
Aber hier, wo man auch noch Geld bezahlt dafür das man fahren darf, ist es vollkommen OK wenn es nur auf Forstautobahnen stattfindet?
Die Logik erkläre mir mal bitte.


----------



## pmbarney (7. Juni 2006)

Hallo Silent,

ich fahr MTB und finde 129 km mit 3500 HM durchaus anspruchsvoll. Denke auch das ich da nicht alleine bin da sich die Strecke in Willingen nur 150 von 1800 Teilnehmern zugetraut haben. Auch die Strecke darunter mit knapp unter 100 km betrachte ich als ebenso anspruchsvoll.

Das Problem der Gesetze ist bei Veranstaltung das gleiche! Wenn der Veranstalter keinen Privatbesitzer findet dem es egal ist wo die Strecke hergeht muss er sich auf staatlichen Gebieten gesetzeskonform verhalten.

Wie sieht es den aktuell bei CC Rennen aus? Sind die nicht technisch anspruchsvoller?

Gruss

Peter

Du hast sicherlich recht wenn die Strecke nicht so technisch ist auch wenn ich das nur für den Teil bestätigen kann der über die kleine Runde hinaus geht. Singel Trails oder andere technische Herausforderungen gäbe es genug in der Region doch das Problem ist einfach die Genehmigung


----------



## Silent (7. Juni 2006)

pmbarney schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Silent,
> 
> ich fahr MTB und finde 129 km mit 3500 HM durchaus anspruchsvoll. Denke auch das ich da nicht alleine bin da sich die Strecke in Willingen nur 150 von 1800 Teilnehmern zugetraut haben. Auch die Strecke darunter mit knapp unter 100 km betrachte ich als ebenso anspruchsvoll.


Anspruchsvoll in Richtung Länge und Höhenmeter sicherlich.
Aber nunmal nicht technisch.
Es nützt och niemanden etwas wenn man eine Strecke mit möglichst vielen Höhenmetern zusammenstellt in dem man die eine oder andere Forstautobahn noch mitnimt nur um zahlenmäßig was schönes zusammenzustellen.
Dann doch lieber 130 km und 2500 hm und entsprechenden technischen Anteil bei der Sache.
Ein MTB-Marathon der mit einem Crosser oder Fitnessbike gefahren werden kann, ist sicher nicht im Sinne des Erfinders. 



> Das Problem der Gesetze ist bei Veranstaltung das gleiche! Wenn der Veranstalter keinen Privatbesitzer findet dem es egal ist wo die Strecke hergeht muss er sich auf staatlichen Gebieten gesetzeskonform verhalten.


Ist nur zum Teil das Gleiche.
Als Veranstalter ht man die Möglichkeit Ausnahmegenehmigungen zu bekommen.
Einige kleinere Marathonveranstaltungen zeigen ja auch das es anders geht.




> Wie sieht es den aktuell bei CC Rennen aus? Sind die nicht technisch anspruchsvoller?


Was hat CC jetzt hiermit zu tun?

Heißt das, wer technisch fahren möchte, soll CC fahren? Marathonfahrer haben keinen Anspruch darauf?
Umgesetzt dann, wer technisch Biken will hat gefälligst in einen Bikepark zu gehen und dafür zu zahlen, alle anderen haben sich gefälligst mit mindestens 2 m Breiten Forstwegen zufrieden zu geben?


----------



## Adrenalino (7. Juni 2006)

> Ist nur zum Teil das Gleiche.
> Als Veranstalter ht man die Möglichkeit Ausnahmegenehmigungen zu bekommen.
> Einige kleinere Marathonveranstaltungen zeigen ja auch das es anders geht.



Auf Frankforderisch gesagt : babbel kaan Kääs!

Ausnahmegenehmigungen? Soll ich lachen? Weißt du, was pasiert, wenn du zum Forstamt marschierst oder nem Privat-Waldbesitzer fragst, ob es wohl möglich wäre, die Trails im betreffenden Gebiet für, sagen wir mal, ca. 1000-1500 Biker zur Verfügung zu stellen?  
Je größer eine Veranstaltung von den Teilnehmerzahlen her wird umso schwerer ist es, technisch anspruchsvolle Strecken zur Verfügung zu stellen.

Daß es den Veranstaltern in Wombach und z.b. St.Ingbert jedes Jahr gelingt solch Singletrail-lastige Strecken hinzubekommen ist meiner Meinung nach pures Glück mit den Behörden. Sobald dort mal andere Verantwortliche sitzen kann es böse Probleme geben.

Was die kleineren Marathonveranstaltungen angeht, siehe was in Eppstein passiert ist : 

_*Hallo Biker,
Probleme sind dazu da, gelöst zu werden. Uns wurde am 12.5.2006 vom Forstamt Königstein ein Teil(10 km) unserer Rundstrecke gestrichen. Wenn nicht unser Bürgermeister, der Landrat und der 1. Beigeordnete hinter uns stehen würden, wäre das Rennen vom Naturpark-Hochtaunus und dem FA Königstein abgelehnt worden.
Das bedeutet, wir haben leider nur einen Rundkurs von ca. 23 km(700 hm) zur Verfügung. Trotzdem wollen wir natürlich das Rennen durchführen und hoffen auf große Unterstützung. Da wir jetzt nicht die Zeit haben, lange herumzudiskutieren, müssen wir diese Kröte so schlucken und werden versuchen, das Beste daraus zu machen. Deswegen verändern sich die Streckenlängen wie folgt.
Neue Streckenlängen
Youngster-Cup 15km (ca. 450 hm = 1/2 Runde) unverändert!
Kurzstrecke 37km (ca. 1150 hm = 1 1/2 Runden)
Mittelstrecke 60km (ca. 1850 hm = 2 1/2 Runden)
Langstrecke 83km (ca. 2550 hm = 3 1/2 Runden)
Wer sich schon angemeldet hat, hat jetzt folgende Möglichkeiten:
A) Abmelden und sein Geld zurück zu bekommen => dann bitte Kontonummer angeben.
B) Ummelden => dann bitte angeben wohin
Gruß
Rainer Tisch
Tsg-Eppstein
[email protected]*_

Haste schonmal nen Marathon organisiert bzw.bei der Organisation eines solchen mitgemacht?

Es geht hier nicht darum, Upsolut in Schutz zu nehmen. Aber ein bisschen Verständnis wäre angebracht.
Es ist seit Jahren durch Tausende von Beiträgen klar, welche Strecken einen in Willingen erwarten, nämlich TECHNISCH anspruchlose Strecken dafür - finde ich, ich bin schon jede der Distanzen gefahren - konditionell anspruchsvolle Strecken.
Wer trotzdem nach Willingen fährt und sich aber anschließend beschwert, sorry, der soll bitte zu hause bleiben. Expo? Kommt man nach dem Marathon mit Startnummer umsonst rein, fast alle Veranstalter sind bis zum Schluss geblieben.
Wer keinen Bock auf die Expo hat, das gleiche : nicht hingehen! Ich fand die Expo super.


----------



## ctwitt (7. Juni 2006)

Ich kann nur sagen, dass ich gerne bei Rennen fahre die von Upsolut organisiert werden. Ich melde meine Rennen für das Jahr bereits im Januar. Damit ich die Saison in meinen Trainingsplan einbauen kann. Die Upsolute Rennen sind nicht teurer als andere. 35 Euro waren mir nicht zu teuer. Dafür habe ich vernünftige Zeitnahme und ein gut organisiertes Rennen. 

Die Verpflegung ist meiner Meinung nach hervorragend. Nudeln mit Fleischsoße im Ziel sind Super! Riegel die nicht durchgeschnitten sind. Ein Rigel kostet oft 2 Euro. Wenn du an jeder Verpflegung zwei Riegel mitnimmst dann hast Du am Ende für einige Euro schon Riegel. Anstatt Flaschen oder T-Shirts oder Pumpen die niemand braucht sollte man lieber Schläuche verteilen .

Die Expo war auch gut. Wir haben Samstag und Sonntag den ganzen Tag Räder getestet. Wo kann man das noch? Ich konnte umsonst direkt vor dem Eingang zelten. Niemand hat was gesagt. Über das Wochenende haben wir an der Talstation Freeridestrecke Bikerteller für 6,5 Euro mit 0,5 Liter Apfelschorle gegessen. Oder im 4 Sterne Hotel jeden Abend für 7,5 Euro Riesenpasta und Salat vom Büffet. Da war ich schon vom Buffet sat. Morgens im Hotel für 9 Euro Frühstück. Eier Speck Brot Müsli Kaffee Saft alles so viel man will. Das war extrem günstig.

Ihr könnt ja mal im Winter ein Wochende nach St. Anton oder Ischgl gehen. Dann lernt ihr mal Abzocke kennen. Da zahlt ihr für Pommes schon 7 Euro. Vom Skipass will ich mal gar nicht erst reden! 

Ich kann nur sagen Upsolut macht weiter so. Da gibt es viel schlechtere Veranstaltungen. Wenn ich in Kirchen-Hausen 40 Euro bezahlen muss und nicht mal die Startnummer behalten darf. Von Pasta war da mal gar nicht die Rede am Ziel. Oder in Duisburg beim 24 Stundenrennen nicht mit dem Auto in dem ich eigentlich schlafen will auf das Gelände fahren kann.

Viel mehr beunruhigen mich die schnell sinkenden Starterfelder. Ich hoffe das es in den nächsten Jahren überhaupt noch genügend richtige Rennen geben wird.


----------



## swisslady (7. Juni 2006)

Hi

das ist das was mich immer sooo aufregt! Solche Spielchen gibt es auch bei anderen Marathons. 
Aber ich habe läuten gehört, dass UpsolutMv eh aufhört mit den Bikeevents!!
auch die Transalp wird nächstes Jahr unter neuer alter ägide durchgeführt werden. (ich weiss den Namen nicht mehr, der soll aber das ganze schon bei UpsolutMv gemanagt haben). es könnte also wieder back to the roots gehen.
David Pohle Chef von UpsuolutMv ist ja ein Mann der Strasse, und er wird wohl seine Firma zuküftig vermehrt dahingehend ausrichten. 
Ich hoffe sehr, der Bikergeist hält dann wieder einzug auf den Trails!
Happy Trails
Swisslady


----------



## ctwitt (7. Juni 2006)

Ach noch etwas,

es gibt genügend anspruchsvolle Strecken. Bad Wildbad; Pfronten; Oberstdorf. Und es gibt natürlich Topografisch bedingt auch flachere Strecken wie z.B. Willingen; Münsingen; St Wendel. Ohne große technische Ansprüche. Aber weiß man ja bereits bei der Anmeldung. Man muss sich halt die Rennen raussuchen die man gerne fahren möchte. Wenn man es sehr schwer möchte kann man auch zu unseren Nachbarn nach A oder CH gehen. Kaprun, Zell am See hat z.B. auch eine schwere Strecke.


----------



## FlatterAugust (7. Juni 2006)

ctwitt schrieb:
			
		

> .......................
> Viel mehr beunruhigen mich die schnell sinkenden Starterfelder. .............



Woran dass wohl liegen könnte? 

Es sind eben immer weniger Biker bereit 30- 50  für lieblos hingerotzte Veranstaltungen hinzulegen. 
50  waren immerhin mal ca 100 DM, wer hätte vor dem  soviel Geld für eine mittelmässige Veranstaltung bezahlt?
Veranstaltungen wo der Gegenwert stimmt haben nach wie vor regen zuspruch.
Bleibt zu hoffen dass sinkende Teilnehmerzahlen zu einer Qualitätsverbesserung führen.

@ Röttger

Das ein Veranstalter wie Upsolut die UCI Preisgeld und Startblock Regeln für Lizenzfahrer angeblich nicht kennt, verweise ich mal in's Reich der Märchen. 
Diese Ausrede ist nicht nur lahm, sie kommt im Rollstuhl. 

_freundschaft_BAM


----------



## checky (7. Juni 2006)

Silent schrieb:
			
		

> Anspruchsvoll in Richtung Länge und Höhenmeter sicherlich.
> Aber nunmal nicht technisch.
> Es nützt och niemanden etwas wenn man eine Strecke mit möglichst vielen Höhenmetern zusammenstellt in dem man die eine oder andere Forstautobahn noch mitnimt nur um zahlenmäßig was schönes zusammenzustellen.
> Dann doch lieber 130 km und 2500 hm und entsprechenden technischen Anteil bei der Sache.
> ...








genau so ist es.

Richtig natürlich auch, dass Leute denen es nicht schmeckt fern bleiben sollten.

Wenn Du @ pmbarney auch schon so lange MTB mäßig unterwegs bist, dann müsstest Du aber auch wissen, das zumindest einige Marathons vor 11-12 Jahren ein völlig anderes Kaliber hatten (oder war zu der Zeit gerade die Chouch angesagt ? ) & eben satt & genug technische Sektionen dabei waren. Damals machten auch die Marathons noch richtig Spass & umso höher war die gesamte Herausforderung an den Fahrer (km + hm + Fahrtechnik).
Ich finde schon, dass die Qualität der hiesigen Rennen (auch XC) Streckenmäßig stark abgenommen hat & eben deswegen fahre ich in D-Land kaum mehr solche Rennen: es macht schlicht & einfach keinen Spass mehr.
Ich verweise wiedermal auf Holland & auch Belgien, die wissen wie MTB gefahren wird & wie die Strecken auszusehen haben & das zur Hälfte des Startgeldes). Es ist auch kein Wunder, dass einige Holländer auf den hiesigen XC Rennen die besten Platzierungen absahnen: die Rennen im eigenen Land spielen einfach in einer anderen Liga & genau das nutzen die hier schamlos aus (von Bakker jetzt mal abgesehen  ). Auf diesem Niveau waren wir mitte der 90er ebenfalls & es kann doch nicht so schwer sein dort wieder anzuschliessen & weiterhin ist es imho im Sinne des Sports, da meiner Meinung nach genau deswegen die Leute, also Fahrer von z.B. dem NRW-Cup weg blieben.
Unsere Nachbarländer machen es wunderbar vor. Da muß nicht die ganze Familie über die 120km Distanz kommen. Wer Anfänger ist fährt kurze Anfängerstrecken & wer meint er hätte was drauf muß sich auch richtig quälen & das nicht nur glatt Bergauf, sondern auch Bergauf über Wurzeln & Steine .... Hierzulande sollen möglichst alle auch alles fahren können. Sowas gibt es in keinem anderen Sport, das Anfänger die gleichen Schwierigkeitsgrade bekommen wie der ambitionierte Hobbyfahrer & auch der Profi.
Sicherlich sind 3500hm eine sehr große Herausforderung, aber ich möchte dabei mit dem MTB ( =Bergfahrrad = Geländefahrrad) auch im Gelände fahren & nicht nur über platte Forstautobahnen.

Es gibt sicherlich noch einige andere Beispiele bei denen mit möglichst einfachen Strecken versucht wird die Masse anzuziehen & möglichst viel Geld zu machen, aber ebenso gibt es einige andere Beispiele bei denen die Streckenführung dem MTB-Sport gerecht wird & deswegen fällt es mir etwas schwer zu glauben, dass alles an den Behörden & Großgrundbesitzern festzumachen ist (obwohl die natürlich & ganz sicher auch Ihren Teil leisten)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (7. Juni 2006)

ctwitt schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann nur sagen, dass ich gerne bei Rennen fahre die von Upsolut organisiert werden. Ich melde meine Rennen für das Jahr bereits im Januar. Damit ich die Saison in meinen Trainingsplan einbauen kann. Die Upsolute Rennen sind nicht teurer als andere. 35 Euro waren mir nicht zu teuer. Dafür habe ich vernünftige Zeitnahme und ein gut organisiertes Rennen.



hab' ich früher auch so gemacht... mittlerweile mache ich das nicht mehr. die gründe dafür sind ganz einfach - beruf, familie, wetter und die preise. bei 35 oder 40  überlege ich mir schon, ob ich ein rennen sausen lasse. da ich die gebühr immer mind. 2 mal hinlege (auch für die frau), summieren sich die kosten bei nichtstarten ganz schön... nichtstarten tue ich mittlerweile bei absolutem sch****wetter. da sind dann nämlich nicht nur die kosten für den marathon fällig (der dann auch nur halb so viel spass macht), sondern anschließend auch noch die kosten für die renovierung der räder... 

ich bin die letzten jahre einige male über die langdistanz gestartet - bei strömenden regen, minustemperaturen, schnee und lausigsten verhältnissen... aus dem alter bin ich einfach raus, dafür ist so'n marathon einfach nicht mehr besonders genug..., kann ich mir in diesen fällen also schenken  

worauf ich raus will - ich melde mittlerweile fast immer nach... wenn ich mir die grossen events so ansehe, dann bin ich da auch nicht der einzige. am gardasee-marathon füllen die mit nachmeldern noch zwei komplette blocks. wenn die alle 15  mehr bezahlen - nicht schlecht... dann legen die noch mal den eintritt für die expo hin... dass summiert sich schon... 

übrigens habe ich auch bei diesem veranstalter noch vor nicht allzulanger zeit 30 oder 35 DM bezahlt... die leistungen und auch die teilnehmerzahlen haben aber meiner meinung nach in den letzten jahren stetig abgenommen...




			
				ctwitt schrieb:
			
		

> Die Verpflegung ist meiner Meinung nach hervorragend. Nudeln mit Fleischsoße im Ziel sind Super! Riegel die nicht durchgeschnitten sind. Ein Rigel kostet oft 2 Euro. Wenn du an jeder Verpflegung zwei Riegel mitnimmst dann hast Du am Ende für einige Euro schon Riegel. Anstatt Flaschen oder T-Shirts oder Pumpen die niemand braucht sollte man lieber Schläuche verteilen .



riegel, getränkepulver werden von den entsprechenden firmen umsonst oder zumindest gegen einen geringen betrag beigesteuert (stichwort steuern, werbungskosten usw...). die lumpigen schläuche (z.b. die maxxis, die eine zeit lang immer in den starterpaketen beigelegt waren) können die sich sparen. ich fahr die z.b. nicht, bzw. damit komme ich nicht besonders weit...



			
				ctwitt schrieb:
			
		

> Die Expo war auch gut. Wir haben Samstag und Sonntag den ganzen Tag Räder getestet. Wo kann man das noch? Ich konnte umsonst direkt vor dem Eingang zelten. Niemand hat was gesagt. Über das Wochenende haben wir an der Talstation Freeridestrecke Bikerteller für 6,5 Euro mit 0,5 Liter Apfelschorle gegessen. Oder im 4 Sterne Hotel jeden Abend für 7,5 Euro Riesenpasta und Salat vom Büffet. Da war ich schon vom Buffet sat. Morgens im Hotel für 9 Euro Frühstück. Eier Speck Brot Müsli Kaffee Saft alles so viel man will. Das war extrem günstig.



expo ist immer das gleiche... wenn interessierts? für die aussteller aber sicherlich nicht schlecht - wie bringe ich dem kunden meine ware nah? ich fahre zu einer veranstaltung und lasse mir die dadurch entstandenen kosten durch den potentiellen kunden bezahlen... wirkliche angebote werden bei solchen veranstaltungen auch immer seltener. meisten erhalte ich die entsprechende ware im internet billiger. wenn ich dann noch eintritt zahlen soll, rentiert sich das bestellen im internet gleich auch noch mal in bezug auf porto und verpackung...

für den eintritt komme ich schon fast auf 'ne messe. in friedrichshafen bekomme ich dann dafür aber auch tatsächlich was zu sehen....



			
				ctwitt schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr könnt ja mal im Winter ein Wochende nach St. Anton oder Ischgl gehen. Dann lernt ihr mal Abzocke kennen. Da zahlt ihr für Pommes schon 7 Euro. Vom Skipass will ich mal gar nicht erst reden!



 den vergleich verstehe ich nicht - wo ist da die massenveranstaltung und die expo??



			
				ctwitt schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann nur sagen Upsolut macht weiter so. Da gibt es viel schlechtere Veranstaltungen. Wenn ich in Kirchen-Hausen 40 Euro bezahlen muss und nicht mal die Startnummer behalten darf. Von Pasta war da mal gar nicht die Rede am Ziel. Oder in Duisburg beim 24 Stundenrennen nicht mit dem Auto in dem ich eigentlich schlafen will auf das Gelände fahren kann.



ich hab' bei upsolutmv auch schon sehr viel schlechtes erlebt. aber da steht upsolutmv nicht alleine dar. nichtsdestotrotz kann man dem ganzen auch immer noch eine positive seite abgewinnen. wenn du mich jetzt aber fragst, was upsolutmv besonders gut macht, dann könnt' ich dir nicht mal ne antwort geben...



			
				ctwitt schrieb:
			
		

> Viel mehr beunruhigen mich die schnell sinkenden Starterfelder. Ich hoffe das es in den nächsten Jahren überhaupt noch genügend richtige Rennen geben wird.



im laufe der jahre geht halt auch beim thema biken so ein bisschen der touch des besonderen verloren. da gibt's mittlerweile neue in-sportarten. biken ist ja auch kein ganz billiger sport - klamotten, equipment, dann die anreise und die unterkunft, startgebühren... 

da setzen sich dann eben nur noch die veranstalter durch, die wirklich etwas bieten. da reicht es nicht, sich auf dem glanz der vergangenen jahre auszuruhen...

gruss mike


----------



## pmbarney (7. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

@Silent: Siehe letzte AW von ctwitt. Die Strecke ist nicht neu und es war hier nachzulesen wie die Strecke in den Vorjahren war.

Ausnahmegenehmigungen? Sicher machbar aber wie Adrenalino und ich schon geschrieben haben ist ein Grossteil in Privatbesitz und da kannst Du mit Ausnahmegenehmigungen nicht viel machen eher mit Schmiergeld aber das ist ein anderes Thema. Die Strecke war meinem empfinden nach schon eher ein grösseres Zugeständnis der Waldbesitzer auch wenn es mit technisch anspruchsvoll nichts zu tun hat.

Bzgl. CC habe ich Dich gefragt. Ich bin in der Rennszene nicht auf dem laufenden hätte aber vermutet das die CC Rennen so um die 2 Stunden gehen und mehr technische Passagen beinhalten. Das hilft zwar in technischer Sicht nicht denen die auf der mittleren und grossen Strecke unterwegs waren aber dem Rest durchaus! Ich weiß es allerdings nicht und habe daher in Richtung "Alternative" gefragt.


@checky: Da war meine Zeit schon vorbei! Damals und heute kannst Du allerdings nicht wirklich vergleichen da es zu der Zeit noch nicht so restiktive Forstgesetze gab! In unseren EU Nachbarländern scheint das nicht so streng zu sein. Das die Holländer bei uns absahnen spricht aber auch dafür das sie bei uns auch gerne fahren. Das Sauerland ist eh deren zweite Heimat  Dieses Jahr ist der Langenberg-Marathon übriegens zum zweiten mal Finalort des RWP Marathoncup (holländische Serie).

Viele Grüsse

Peter


----------



## Frühbremser (7. Juni 2006)

swisslady schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> das ist das was mich immer sooo aufregt! Solche Spielchen gibt es auch bei anderen Marathons.
> Aber ich habe läuten gehört, dass UpsolutMv eh aufhört mit den Bikeevents!!
> ...



Meinst du Heini Albrecht, der früher bei upsolutmv für die Bike-Events zuständig war?


----------



## 4XRacerPB (7. Juni 2006)

zastafari schrieb:
			
		

> ...waren bei dem Geld wenigstens oben-ohne-Radwasch-Girls drin...??


leider nicht..
und ist röttger nicht auch ein redakteur der bike???
und wofür 8


----------



## 007ike (7. Juni 2006)

Privatwaldbesitzer schmiert man nicht, sondern bezahlt sie einfach. Meist kann man dies jedoch nicht, da unverschämte Vorderungen gestellt werden.

Wer technische Marathons sucht sollte sich hier mal austoben:

http://www.saarschleifen-bike-marathon.de/

http://www.erbeskopfmarathon.de/

oder hier, ist übrigens DM 2007 Ort:

http://www.bank1saar-mtb.de/

Willingen ist seit Jahren als Waldautobahnstrecke bekannt.


----------



## Adrenalino (7. Juni 2006)

4XRacerPB schrieb:
			
		

> und wofür 8



- Sicherheitsdienst, den muss der Veranstalter stellen und bezahlen
- Mietkosten des Festivalgeländes, jede Gemeinde ist berechtigt, hierfür eigene Mietkosten aufzustellen die sich an keinerlei "Mietspiegel" zu halten brauchen
- Kosten für Polizei, Rotes Kreuz, Feuerwehr, die müssen bei solchen Veranstaltungen anwesend sein, je größer die Veranstaltung umso mehr müssen da sein, darüber hinaus muss auch von der Feuerwehr eine Nachtwache anwesend sein und das wird richtig teuer. Jeder Polizist/Feuerwehrmann bzw.frau/Sanitäter/in, jedes Einsatzfahrzeug kostet pro Std.
- außerdem möchte der Veranstalter natürlich etwas verdienen und die Mitarbeiter wollen auch ihren Lohn haben!

Noch Fragen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaPhreak (7. Juni 2006)

Oh, mir kommen gleich die Tränen.
Ich glaube kaum, dass die Aussteller den Stellplatz umsonst bekommen. Du etwa? 8 sind meiner Meinung nach verdammt viel Geld für eine so kleine Messe. Und dass die Siegerehrung nur für zahlende Gäste veranstaltet wird, ist auch echt clever Damit lockt man bestimmt dem ein oder anderen Angehörigen noch ein bisschen Geld aus der Tasche.


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (7. Juni 2006)

Ich verstehe die Aufregung nicht, wenn man sich früh genug anmeldet und dann für alles 50  bezahlt ist das doch ok.
was meiner Meinung nach wichtiger gewesen wäre ist das die Lütte Runde für alle 25  gekostet hatte. Diese sollte für Neueinsteiger sein und da hätte man es etwas schmackhaft machen können.
Bei uns sind auch 2 für die Lütte abgesprungen weil es ihnen zu teuer war.
Zum Marathon ich war zufrieden, das Wetter war trocken, ja gut zu kalt, mit 96 km bin ich auch an meine grenze gekommen, aber nächstes Jahr bin ich bzw. sind wir wieder mit dabei und natürlich wieder 96 km.
Verpflegung fand ich sehr gut, ok ich habe die erste verpflegung ausgelassen aber an der 2 gabts Apfeltaschen, Riegel, Bananen, Apfelsinen, wasser und iso genau so an der 3 was will man noch mehr.
Und Streckenposten, überall wo es steil abging oder etwas riskant wurde stand jemand, also wenn das nicht reicht.
Zuschauer, wer stellt sich bei dem Wetter schon gerne an die Strecke.

Ich fands ok und bin auf jeden Fall wieder dabei, Willingen war 2000 mein erster Marathon und wenn ich irgendwann in Rente gehe wir es mein letzter sein. Aber das dauert noch einige Jahrzehnte


----------



## swisslady (7. Juni 2006)

ja genau so heisst der!!


----------



## Limit83 (7. Juni 2006)

Hallo Leute!
Hab mich letztes Jahr ungefähr genauso über Willingen aufgeregt und daher dieses Jahr meine Konsequenzen gezogen und bin zu Hause geblieben! War mal richtig schön einen Sonntag zu entspannen! 
Übrigens: Ich freue mich riesig auf Kirchzarten, Frammersbach, Neustadt, Bad Wildbad, Erbeskopf, St. Ingbert, etc. Aber auf Veranstaltungen von Upsolut bekommen mich keine 10 Pferde mehr!
Gruß Limit!


----------



## maxmistral (8. Juni 2006)

Also bei rechtzeitiger Anmeldung gingen die Kosten ja noch in Ordnung! Und dass es in Willingen keine Mörderhammer-Strecke gibt war auch klar, sich hinterher darüber zu beklagen ist nur doof.

Die Orga von UVAbsolut war voll in Ordnung. Streckenverpflegung und Zielverpflegung mit Pasta hat gepaßt. Dass keine Gimmicks im Startparket waren, konnte ich verschmerzen.

Die Messe fand ich super. Nur rüber schlappen bringt es natürlich nicht. Wir haben uns den ganzen Tag Räder ausgeliehen sind jedesmal die gleiche Strecke abgefahren. Da läßt sich ganz gut ein Urteil bilden über die aktuellen Fahrwerkskonzepte und man muss nicht nur das Glauben was im Bike so steht!


----------



## 4XRacerPB (8. Juni 2006)

@swisslady aha....
nun ja und warum geht das zb bei der WM in Livigno umsonst?????


----------



## rpo35 (8. Juni 2006)

Mahlzeit,

bis auf wenige Ausnahmen (z.b. Saarschleife) meide ich diese Großveranstaltungen schon seit ich diesen Sport betreibe.
Sorry, aber ich bin nicht bereit, 35 und mehr für einen Ritt über langweilige Waldautobahnen zu zahlen.
Man kann es nicht jedem Recht machen aber Entscheidungen wie T-Shirt ja/nein, sollte man schon den Teilnehmern überlassen.

Dass es auch anders geht, kann man bei unseren belgischen Nachbarn sehen. Die Marathons der EBBT-Serie (z.b. Malmedy & La Reid) - da kriegt man für 15-20 einen Marathon mit feinsten Trails, erstklassiger Verpflegung und T-Shirt geboten. Da beschwert sich dann auch niemand mehr über das Shirt  
Wer das ganze drumherum nicht braucht und nicht all zu weit weg wohnt, sollte sich am 18.06. evtl. einmal in Malmedy blicken lassen.

Grüße
Ralph

Ps: Ja, ich lebe in Belgien - nein, ich arbeite nicht für die EBBT


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (8. Juni 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit,
> 
> bis auf wenige Ausnahmen (z.b. Saarschleife) meide ich diese Großveranstaltungen schon seit ich diesen Sport betreibe.
> Sorry, aber ich bin nicht bereit, 35 und mehr für einen Ritt über langweilige Waldautobahnen zu zahlen.
> ...



Mir gehen die immer höher werdenden Startgebühren auch auf den Sack. Daher start ich auch z.B. nicht in Willingen. Das Rennen in Malmedy hört sich ganz nett an und ist in etwa 2 Stunden Autofahrt von mir zu erreichen. Mal sehen, vielleicht bin ich am Sonntag am Start.


----------



## on any sunday (8. Juni 2006)

Da muß ich Racing Ralph ausnahmsweise recht geben.  

In Belgien hat man auch deutlich weniger Probleme mit den Großgrundbesitzern, die werden dort anscheinend mit Champus bestochen.   







Grüsse

Michael


----------



## checky (9. Juni 2006)

@ rbo35 & MEC Hammer

C U in Malmedy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (9. Juni 2006)

checky schrieb:
			
		

> @ rbo35 & MEC Hammer
> 
> C U in Malmedy


Ich werder selbst wohl leider nicht am Start sein, da am selben Tag Euregio Cup in Einruhr ist. Ich melde mich die Tage noch einmal mit ein paar Eindrücken aus 2005.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## kh-cap (9. Juni 2006)

ich war dieses jahr in willingen zum zweiten mal. vor 2 jahren als zuschauer und dieses jahr bin ich selbst gefahren.
die preispolitik ist durchwachsen. ausser der lütterunde sind sie ok, 35-50 euro für einen einsteigerkurz OHNE verpflegung sind echt happig. 
dafür gab es eine sehr nette (der film) aber deutlich zu kurze pastaparty und die SUPER verpflegung nach dem rennen (in st. wendel gibt es auf der 60 km runde 3 verpflegungsstationen, dafür nichts mehr nach dem rennen).

zudem muss man doch sehen was man noch alles geboten bekam:
2 worldcup rennen
kostenlos zu nutzende bmx bahn
zelten frei
parken frei

die veranstaltung in willingen ist ein EVENT. man hat nicht nur für den marathon bezahlt.
klasse finde ich vor allem die kommentare der "rennfahrer" hier, die anscheinend das "familien- und einsteigergesindel" loswerden will, um wieder richtige "männermarathons" fahren zu können.
mal daran gedacht was ihr zahlen würdet, wenn die "otto-normalos" nicht dabei wären?
sicher sind die ersten zwei strecken technisch nicht anspruchsvoll, aber für einsteiger und familienväter in der mastersklasse, welche eben auch ihren spass haben möchten, klasse.
die anderen können ja weiter fahren und sich "fertig machen" (wie schon mehrfach erwähnt, waren es ja doch nicht allzuviele die diesen "laschen" marathon auf der großen runde beendet haben)

unser sport lebt vom miteinander, nicht vom gegeneinander.

ich freue mich auf nächstes jahr und dann mit der GANZEN FAMILIE. denn die freut sich, wenn wir alle zusammen was erleben  

kh-cap


----------



## kitor (9. Juni 2006)

....das genau ist das immergleiche Problem, geschaffen vom Wunsch nach Gewinnmaximierung. Upsolut ist das beste (schlechte) Beispiel:
Ein Event, welches für wenige interessant und daher auch für andere reizvoll ist wird in der Breite der Leistungen ausgeweitet, um immer mehr Leute anzuziehen und immer mehr Geld zu verdienen. 

Und weil man weiß, dass dort völlig fremde Interessen absichtlich zusammengewurschtelt werden, gibt es einen Einheitspreis, den alle zahlen müssen, auch wenn sie kein Interesse daran haben. Denn kein Mensch würde freiwillig alle Leistungen in Anspruch nehmen wollen. Was zB soll ein Marathon Teilnehmer auf einer BMX-Bahn?

Was den Preis angeht wird natürlich immer an der Schmerzgrenze operiert und wenn die Leute anfangen zu murren, wird auf die achso tollen vielen Leistungen verwiesen, die im Grunde niemandem nützen, außer dem Veranstalter. 

In der Folgezeit werden dann die Leistungen nicht in der Breite, aber in der Tiefe immer weiter reduziert, obwohl die Preise immer weiter steigen. (keine T-Shirts mehr, weniger Obstsorten, weniger Helfer, größere Starterzahlen usw...) bis das event irgendwann ausgeblutet ist und aufgegeben wird.

Siehe die anderen Upsolut Events Holstencityman oder Cyclassics in Hamburg.  Preise steigen in den Bereich einer Übernachtung in einem 4 Sterne Hotel und dafür gibt´s dann das absolute Minimum an gerade noch vertretbaren Leistungen. ZB wurden die Starterwellen von 100 auf 150 Leute vergößert, Die Umsonstmassagen haben so lange Schlangen, dass man es garnicht erst versucht. Die ganzen Utensilien aus dem Startbeutel wurden verknappt. Statt einem ordentlichen verschließbaren Triaband gibts inzwischen einen Gummizug mit Sicherheitsnadeln usw. Zum ab diesem Jahr kostenpflichtigen T-Shirt hab ich mich ja schon oben geäußert.

Aber das das Geld für den Start schon Monate vorher abgebucht wird ist klar.

Das hat mir Sportleidenschaft nichts mehr zu tun. Da brauchts auch kein Gerede von wegen "Alle upsolut Macher sind selbst Sportler oder Ehemalige...". Einziger Sinn solcher Veranstaltungen ist es Sportevents in die Nähe von Volksfesten zu rücken und damit kaputtzumachen, um möglichst viel Geld zu verdienen. Fehlen nur noch der Bierausschank und die Hüpfburg...


----------



## leeqwar (9. Juni 2006)

kh-cap schrieb:
			
		

> (in st. wendel gibt es auf der 60 km runde 3 verpflegungsstationen, dafür nichts mehr nach dem rennen).


kommt natürlich nicht an das kuchenbüffet in frammersbach ran, aber bananen, durchgeschnittene riegel und iso-getränk gibts dort im stadion.


----------



## checky (9. Juni 2006)

kh-cap schrieb:
			
		

> ......
> mal daran gedacht was ihr zahlen würdet, wenn die "otto-normalos" nicht dabei wären?
> .......



sicherlich deutlich weniger, weil es dann eine reine Wettkampfveranstaltung & keine Kirmes mit dem ganzen drumherum (was, wie man hier ja recht deutlich herauslesen kann, eh kaum einer möchte) wäre ......
[  ON]
auch weil genau diejenigen am meisten futtern & süppeln, ganz abgesehen von denjenigen die Ihren Rucksack an den Verpflegungen auch noch mit allem vollstopfen was sie in die Finger bekommen  
[  OFF]


----------



## kh-cap (9. Juni 2006)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> kommt natürlich nicht an das kuchenbüffet in frammersbach ran, aber bananen, durchgeschnittene riegel und iso-getränk gibts dort im stadion.




war nur als beispiel eines marathons gedacht andem ich auch teilgenommen habe. wollte nur herrausstellen, dass es bei dem einen da und bei dem anderen dort mehr oder weniger gibt. im grunde nehmen sie sich nicht allzuviel (reines marathonrennen).

checky: du meinst die 30 leutchens hier?   sind also ca. 2 % der teilnehmer (nur der marathon, ohne die anderen rennen). 
entschuldige, dass die mehrheit euch wenigen den spass verderben möchte.ich werde nun umplanen und eine tour entlang des rheins ins auge fassen, damit mein sohn (anstatt der junior-rennens nehme ich die zeit per stopuhr) und meine tochter auf ihren rädern euch nicht allzuviel stören und ich nicht von meinem startgeld dir dein tellerchen pasta wegesse (frau und kinder müssen eh extra zahlen  ) -grins-

sehen wir es mit einem weinenden und lachenden auge. genauso wie ich mit familie dort sein werde, werden auch wieder 90% der motzkis anwesend sein und nächstes jahr um die gleiche zeit hier ihren frust ablassen.  

kh-cap


----------



## rpo35 (9. Juni 2006)

Was hat das mit motzen zu tun ? Die meisten Stellungnahmen hier sind ziemlich sachlich. Ich war übrigens noch nie beim Marathon in Willingen weil ich diese Massenveranstaltungen nicht mag.

Für diejenigen, dir wirklich "nur" Rennen fahren wollen gibt's auch Alternativen. Wiederholungstäter sind allerdings selbst schuld - da stimme ich Dir zu.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (9. Juni 2006)

Na Ja Willingen ist für mich einfach Kult, auf der Expo treffe ich immer viele langwierige Bekannte an den Ständen , die 2 Jahre seit der WC da ist ist die Atmosphäre für mich auf der Expo noch um 200 % angestiegen. Autogramme hier Pros unterhalten sich da. (Immer mit 2 Ohren mehr am Start  )
Konnte diesjahr mal endlich mit meiner Vereinskollegin Antje Kramer vom Mbc Bochum nen Plausch halten die ich sonst selten sehe. 

Alles Supergeil, und die Eindrücke des We haben mich ziemlich geflasht.

Ich habe bisweilen keine negative Kritik in irgenteiner zu den Thema  verfasst, bis zu dem Zeitpunkt als die Marathonstrecke die ich selbst gefahren und mit eigenen Augen gesehen habe als Wm Strecke in den schweizer Alpen öä   beschrieben wurde.

Die Grundlage der Willinger zusammenkunft ist wie in Riva Rennen fahren gewesen Quasi der Ursprung. Ohne die Rennfahrer hättet ihr euren Familienzirkus bis heute im Sauerland Stern fröhnen können, also nicht gleich  auf beleidigte Leberwurst schalten nur weil einige sich Ärgern das sie ihr Rennrad zuhause stehen lassen haben.


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (11. Juni 2006)

checky schrieb:
			
		

> @ rbo35 & MEC Hammer
> 
> C U in Malmedy




Also ich muss leider absagen. Habe mir gestern 2 Handkochen gebrochen und werde Freitag operiert.  
ich habe mich so auf das rennen gefreut. man was ein ärger 
Hoffe ich komme schnell wieder aufs bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metzkergiga4u (11. Juni 2006)

Gute besserung.


----------



## rpo35 (11. Juni 2006)

M.E.C.Hammer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Habe mir gestern 2 Handkochen gebrochen und werde Freitag operiert...


Wie hast Du das denn angestellt ? Naja - jedenfalls gute Besserung von mir !


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (11. Juni 2006)

Ein, zwei Bierchen zuviel und dann wollte ich todesmütig einen Bürgersteig hoch...5 Meter vor dem Ziel..naja danach ein exellenter Salto und da machte es gleich knack...


----------



## chris29 (12. Juni 2006)

Ich glaube die meisten vergessen hier das upsolut ne Firma ist und Geld verdienen will. Ist aber jedes Jahr das gleiche, hinfahren und im nachhinein meckern, die meisen fahren aber immer wieder nach Willingen.

Ich pers. habe 35 â¬ bezahlt und hab 2 Tage meinen Spass gehabt und war im Ã¼brigen das 6. Mal in Willingen wobei ich das 2. Mal erst den Marathon gefahren bin.


----------



## checky (12. Juni 2006)

M.E.C.Hammer schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich muss leider absagen. Habe mir gestern 2 Handkochen gebrochen und werde Freitag operiert.
> ich habe mich so auf das rennen gefreut. man was ein ärger
> Hoffe ich komme schnell wieder aufs bike



Mein Beileid & natürlich gute Besserung, das ist ja mal total ärgerlich.
3 Monate Gips & anschliessend Reha oder ?

dadurch:





habe ich mir das Jahr 2005 versaut, passiert beim WC in Spa


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (12. Juni 2006)

checky schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Beileid & natürlich gute Besserung, das ist ja mal total ärgerlich.
> 3 Monate Gips & anschliessend Reha oder ?
> 
> dadurch:
> ...




Ich hoffe nicht. Es sind die mittelhandkochen vom zeige und mittelfinger. freitag kommen schrauben rein, die wenn sie nicht stören drin bleiben. danach soll der gips zur wundheilung dran. hoffe also das er schell abkommt. nur gut das das wetter gerade so bescheiden ist und man eh keine lust hat zu biken und man unter dem gips auch gar nicht schwitzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checky (12. Juni 2006)

Lass Dir doch einen abnehmbaren Gips dran machen (wenn die Handknochen verschraubt werden ist das doch eh kein Problem). Hatte ich auch & ich habe glücklicherweise nen Freund im Krankenhaus am schaffen, der hat mir noch 2 weitere abnehmbare Gips gemacht, so konnte ich duschen & schwimmen & immer den Gips wechseln & bin so vom typischen Gestinke verschont geblieben  

ääh sorry, vielleicht per PM weiter


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (12. Juni 2006)

> nur gut das das wetter gerade so bescheiden ist und man eh keine lust hat zu biken


 

Also bei uns ist seit Mittwoch das beste Bike Wetter des Jahres.


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (12. Juni 2006)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:
			
		

> Also bei uns ist seit Mittwoch das beste Bike Wetter des Jahres.




  :kotz:  

So fühle ich mich gerade.


----------



## kitor (12. Juni 2006)

Wen interessiert´s?

Kann es sein, dass Du den Thread hier vollspammst?


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (12. Juni 2006)

kitor schrieb:
			
		

> Wen interessiert´s?
> 
> Kann es sein, dass Du den Thread hier vollspammst?




Ja das mache, nur um so Leute wie dich zu ärgern.


----------

